# Cockapoo haircut



## Tia* (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello all!! I was wondering if I could get some help on something. I currently have a 6 month old Cockapoo puppy. When he was about 14weeks crate training was not going well and it seemed like I had to bathe him every other day. To make things easier I decided to trim his fur thinking it would grow back in a few months after he got the hang of things. Turns out, it hasn’t. He’s still not nearly as fluffy as he used to be and I’m worried I completely damaged it. Has anyone had a similar experience with a groomer?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you got any photos? 

Hair is hair and should grow back whenever you cut it - coat types vary though so maybe your pup just has a shorter smoother coat?


----------



## Tia* (Jul 26, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Have you got any photos?
> 
> Hair is hair and should grow back whenever you cut it - coat types vary though so maybe your pup just has a shorter smoother coat?


The first picture is from before the haircut


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a fairly normal coat to me - if you bathed and hair dried combing as you went it would look much fluffier


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

As soon as he is able to go to the groomer, he'll get that fluffy look again.


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hé sure looks my Fopé. Any particular reason why you are having to bath him every other day? Also what type or shampoo/conditioner are you using? 

Mine did start with the crate for about a week at 10 weeks but never liked it and so sleeps anywhere on his mat and he’s ok. Doesn’t get up to any mischief. Does he really need to be crated?

Fopé is now 10months old


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Also just to say his cut looks ok


----------

